

Ask HN: Does GitHub receive a disproportionate number of DoS attacks? - tnorthcutt

My perception is that the answer is yes, but I realize that perception is not always reality. If they do, what&#x27;s the long term solution?
======
xwowsersx
High number of DoS attacks in comparison to what? Sites with equivalent
traffic...or? I feel like it's hard to come up with a fair comparison here
because each site/service is so different and those characteristics play a big
role in whether they are hot targets for attacks.

